# 2 Struggling Senior-Need Advice



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Haven't been on here as much, have had a tough couple of weeks. I have two seniors, Bonnie and Clyde; both going on 13 years old. About a week ago, I noticed Bonnie had terrible breath...like a metalic smell. I already had their monthly appointment that same day for Adequan and Laser Therapy, so I had it checked out. My Vet could see a nasty growth, thought maybe a cracked tooth; and an infection. She was put on Clindamycin for a week. I took her in first thing this morning, she said it looked less angry, and I left her to be sedated, and if necessary, remove the tooth. I just got a phone call that when being given a pre op sedative, she had a seizure (not grand mal) They have put her on O2, and are monitoring her vitals, all seem good. They did Xray, and her heart and lungs look good. They were able to get a better look, and said the growth is more involved in the roof of her mouth than they thought. I does not appear hard like osteoscaroma, but softer tissue. They were able to get a small biopsy, maybe not large enough, but it will be sent for a biopsy. They will monitor her today, and I will pick her up at days end.

Anyone been through anything like this, they don't recommend puting her under anethesia again...

Now Clyde, he has had pancreatitis last fall as a side effect of Rimadyl. He has really bad arthritis in his back, and his back legs are very stiff. He currently gets tramadol twice a day, and pepcid for stomach upset. He gets a gabapentin at bed time. He had his Adequan a week ago today, and when I got back from the vet, he couldn't get up. He is not wagging at all, and seems uncomfortable. I am giving a third tramadol today (spoke with vet), but she said there is not much else to give him other than NSAIDs. Has anyone who has a dog that had a reaction to Rimadyl, been okay on metcam? She told me to read up on it, and we will discuss it when I pick Bonnie up. 

I cannot stand the thought of losing my two babies at the same time, but, I will not let them suffer. Thoughts, any, and all are welcome.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear about both your senior babes.

I guess with the anesthesia it depends also on what they gave her, to cause a seizure. Acepromazin can lower the seizure threshold, but I would hope they did not use that in a senior. Does she have a history of seizures? 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that the growth turns out to be benign.

My Toby was on Metacam for almost three years without any side effects. After his surgeries he was switched to Rimadyl because for whatever reason, the Metacam did not work as well for him anymore. He never had a reaction to Rimadyl either. So, I cannot help you with Metacam side effects. Sorry. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for both your furry kids.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear about both your senior babes.
> 
> I guess with the anesthesia it depends also on what they gave her, to cause a seizure. Acepromazin can lower the seizure threshold, but I would hope they did not use that in a senior. Does she have a history of seizures?
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that the growth turns out to be benign.
> ...


No history of seizures, first one, she had been given this drug earlier when she had a bone biopsy. I will ask what they gave her. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bumping for responses


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, I don't have any advice but lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way.
While I loved having Tiny and Toby together when they were young (they were 10 months apart in age), I will never get dogs that close together again. It's too hard when they get old, and you face the inevitable.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> whew, I don't have any advice but lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way.
> While I loved having Tiny and Toby together when they were young (they were 10 months apart in age), I will never get dogs that close together again. It's too hard when they get old, and you face the inevitable.


Thank you Barb, and I agree....it is very difficult....tough descisions coming all too quickly.:no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldenmum I'm so very sorry to hear this about Bonnie and Clyde.

Sorry I don't have any words of wisdom, I want you to know I'm thinking about you and saying prayers for them both.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry that I have nothing to offer either. Just hugs and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Many good thoughts and prayers coming for your crew.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My heart goes out to all of you.

A friend's dog had a similar situation with a rotten tooth a number of years ago. If I remember correctly, they determined that the infection had spread into the tissue in his upper jaw since the biopsy showed no abnormal tissue.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have nothing to add but my prayers for you during this difficult time. I hope you have plenty of additional time with each of them.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, my heart goes out to you for sure.

With Bonnie this one time (?) seizure would not worry me a whole bunch. I personally would not have bothered with the biopsy because where do you go? roof of the mouth a tough one. Love her a whole bunch and give palliative care along with the antibiotics etc,

Clyde, maybe a Fentanyl patch? Remember there is a week wash out period between NSAIDs if you go with the Metacam.

Wish I were closer to give them some wagon rides. Wish you the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Regarding the seizure, my Tiny has now had 3 that I know of. All 3 were very mild. At her age we are not pursuing the cause of the seizures, nor are we treating them with any drugs. 
The first 2 came about 6 weeks apart, then the third one 3-1/2 weeks later. I think it has been about 3-4 weeks (??) since the most recent one. 
I noticed that all 3 happened right after she had just gone outside (light change? temperature change?). So it's possible that something at the vet's office, in the anesthesia, triggered Bonnie's and you won't see another one for a very long time, if at all.
So I don't think a petite mal seizure is really anything to be overly concerned about at this time. If they get significantly worse, or much more frequent, then yes. But dogs can have mild seizures for a long time without any real impact on their health.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh wow, so sorry to read about Bonnie and Clyde. Sending you good thoughts. As far as Metacam, we switched our Beau from Rimadyl to it when his liver enzymes got out of whack. We didn't think it helped much. In addition, the vet clinic had 2 cases of unexpected stomach perforations for dogs using it and they've since backed off prescribing it except under special conditions. I'm on the human equivalent of Metacam now...smaller dose did nothing for my pain, but my doc doubled it and the pain is better; however, it causes stomach pains in me plus headaches.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Wow, my heart goes out to you for sure.
> 
> With Bonnie this one time (?) seizure would not worry me a whole bunch. I personally would not have bothered with the biopsy because where do you go? roof of the mouth a tough one. Love her a whole bunch and give palliative care along with the antibiotics etc,
> 
> ...


You don't know how much that means Steve, Bonnie has no idea she is sick. When I picked her up from the Vet, and we pulled into the house, she ran for the pool. Clyde on the other hand, can no longer get up, and has lost all tail wags.....The Vets thinks Bonnie has melanoma, can only hope the biopsy comes back different.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

I have no advice or any knowledge on this, so all I can offer are healing thoughts for your babies


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, I'm so sorry to read this. I have little to offer in terms of advice. Tesia had melanoma, too, but it had already spread to her lungs. 

For the arthritis, Tesia did not do well with Tramadol. But she had great results with Deramaxx (NSAID) and Sashas Blend (a powder made of marine cartilege and such). 

I hope you were able to make some decisions with your vet. Give your two sweet doggums an extrta hug from me.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

No advice but lots of good thoughts for Bonnie & Clyde.

We've used Deramaxx (NSAID) for several weeks when we tried conservative management for a partially blown ACL and Spip had no adverse reactions. We were giving her milk thistle concurrently to try to prevent liver problems.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry to read this. I have little to offer in terms of advice. Tesia had melanoma, too, but it had already spread to her lungs.
> 
> For the arthritis, Tesia did not do well with Tramadol. But she had great results with Deramaxx (NSAID) and Sashas Blend (a powder made of marine cartilege and such).
> 
> I hope you were able to make some decisions with your vet. Give your two sweet doggums an extrta hug from me.


I am thankful that Bonnies' xrays appear to show clear lungs. I will count the blessings I have.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Praying for a good biopsy report and improved conditions for them both.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> You don't know how much that means Steve, Bonnie has no idea she is sick. When I picked her up from the Vet, and we pulled into the house, she ran for the pool. Clyde on the other hand, can no longer get up, and has lost all tail wags.....The Vets thinks Bonnie has melanoma, can only hope the biopsy comes back different.


I was thinking of Clyde this morning and thought I would mention what seems to be a little known thing that may help him. It is DLPA, I did a Google search for you, posted the link before in Copper's thread. Read up on it and decide for yourself.

dlpa for dogs - Google Search

If I could put Tucker's custom wagon in a little package to send to you I would, but that thing is huge. Glad Bonnie is being herself  Wishing you all the best.


----------

